# Humans glow more proof of an Aura?



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 22, 2009)

People for centuries reported seeing glows around the human body. Semyon Kirlian worked with photography in which is called Kirlian photography and now we have more proof that humans indeed emitt a glow or light:



> Past research has shown that the body emits visible light, 1,000 times less intense than the levels to which our naked eyes are sensitive. In fact, virtually all living creatures emit very weak light, which is thought to be a byproduct of biochemical reactions involving free radicals.


  Also found was this:



> The researchers found the body glow rose and fell over the day, with its lowest point at 10 a.m. and its peak at 4 p.m., dropping gradually after that


 
The article is an interesting read.





http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20090722/sc_livescience/strangehumansglowinvisiblelight


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool! I glow in the dark!


----------



## Big Don (Jul 22, 2009)

I prefer to see my glowing as proof of martial arts skills.
Sho' Nuff!


----------



## BujinBos (Jul 22, 2009)

Love that movie!!

Cool images in that article too.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 22, 2009)

No, it's not proof of an aura.  An aura is supposed to encompass emotional states with precise colors to match, and is also often invoked along with spiritual and psychic explanations.  What you describe here is no proof of that concept.


----------



## nelsonkari (Jul 22, 2009)

Interesting topic!

I read the article earlier today. I'm interested in seeing what kinds of light emissions are present from people of a MA background. Can the extension of "Chi" can now be measured?

Nelson


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 22, 2009)

An Aura is: 





> an *aura* is a field of subtle, luminous radiation supposedly surrounding a person or object


 - 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aura_(paranormal)

From here http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/aura



> An invisible breath, emanation, or radiation.
> A distinctive but intangible quality that seems to surround a person or thing; atmosphere:




From here: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/aura


> 1 a*:* a subtle sensory stimulus (as an aroma) b*:* a distinctive atmosphere surrounding a given source <the place had an _aura_ of mystery>2*:* a luminous radiation *:* nimbus3*:* a subjective sensation (as of lights) experienced before an attack of some disorders (as epilepsy or a migraine)4*:* an energy field that is held to emanate from a living being


 
So by the definations provided by the dictionary it states it is radiation or energy around an object or person. EmptyHands since you are an atheist why do you think Auras have any sort of spiritual or psychic involvement?


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 22, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> So by the definations provided by the dictionary it states it is radiation or energy around an object or person.



This isn't going to turn into another "steam coming off of rice" discussion is it?  That's sort of like saying astrology is true because planets exist.  You know perfectly well that proponents of the idea of auras link them to psychic, spiritual and emotional phenomena.  



JadecloudAlchemist said:


> EmptyHands since you are an atheist why do you think Auras have any sort of spiritual or psychic involvement?



I don't.  I don't think auras exist, and I don't think the phenomena you describe here at all describes auras as commonly understood.  Other people do think auras exist as spiritual and psychic phenomena, and that is what I'm addressing.  Here, take a look at this to see what I mean. 

 "When I do a psychic reading with someone, I always check their aura first. If the aura sways back and forth, the person has a chemical imbalance, due to drugs, medication, drinking, a chemical imbalance in the body. 
 When I look at a photo of a person who has no aura - or the aura appears black - I know the person has crossed over - in part - or totally - as their physical body no longer has an electromagnetic energy field"


Please address auras as everyone understands them.  Please do not go down the "steam and rice" pathway, it's disingenuous.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 22, 2009)

If it ain't bright enough to find my car keys in a dark room, it is not relevant to my interests.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 22, 2009)

Empty Hands said:


> This isn't going to turn into another "steam coming off of rice" discussion is it? That's sort of like saying astrology is true because planets exist. You know perfectly well that proponents of the idea of auras link them to psychic, spiritual and emotional phenomena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I don't think that is the case.  My first understanding of auras was that all living things put off an energy that could be measured (Krilian photography).  Attaching colors and emotions etc. was something that was done much later with the new age movement.  IMO those are two seperate things.

I think it is correct to say that what JadeCloudAlchemist is talking about is an aura.  The idea existed long before psychic powers were attributed to it.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 22, 2009)

Rather then go into one of those debates over the meaning of words I rather just let the Wookie win. So you win EmptyHands I am not sure what you exactly win but its yours maybe you win this:


*Wookie award*
*to*
*Emptyhands*

*Date:07/22/09 *

And a special message from c3po:





 
Debates are kinda of like competing in the Special Olympics even if you win you are still...well.."Special"


----------



## JDenver (Jul 22, 2009)

I find it much more interesting hearing you guys talk about the effect, its existence, and possible theories, than what each of you thinks the definition of a word is.

Take it as a compliment.


----------



## CanuckMA (Jul 22, 2009)

please define 'definition'


----------



## crushing (Jul 22, 2009)

CanuckMA said:


> please define 'definition'


 
Nice segway towards aural sects!


Anyway, maybe some people will be less tripped up by the word bioluminescence?


----------



## Carol (Jul 22, 2009)

crushing said:


> Nice segway towards aural sects!



I didn't expect you to have that position....


----------



## Blindside (Jul 22, 2009)

Well if we define aura by what was apparently intended by your original post, an apparently visible to another human glow:



JadecloudAlchemist said:


> People for centuries reported seeing glows around the human body.


 
And what you are offering is this as evidence:



> Past research has shown that the body emits visible light, 1,000 times less intense than the levels to which our naked eyes are sensitive. In fact, virtually all living creatures emit very weak light, which is thought to be a byproduct of biochemical reactions involving free radicals.


 
Then no, it is not "more proof" of an aura because, as noted in your quote, the human eye cannot detect this "light."  If you can show that the human eye is capable of picking up this level of radiation, then you might have something.  You might as well say that the infrared rays radiated from the human body are also proof of an "aura," the are also invisible to the unaided eye.


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 22, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirlian_photography



> refers to a form of photogram made with a high voltage. It is named after Semyon Kirlian, who in 1939 accidentally discovered that if an object on a photographic plate is connected to a source of high voltage, small corona discharges (created by the strong electric field at the edges of the object) create an image on the photographic plate.[1]


Uhhh..if the source is connected to energy how is it "mysterious" that energy appears in the photograph?

http://www.answers.com/topic/kirlian-photography



> Although some have speculated that Kirlian photography actually records the aura long said by some mystics and psychic healers to exist around human beings, this is not a generally accepted viewpoint. A scientific explanation of these dramatic images is that they result from interactions between charged particles created by the electromagnetic field used to form the images. A 1976 _Science_ article concluded that moisture is a principal determinant of the form and color of human Kirlian photographs.
> 
> 
> It has also been noted that variations in a variety of factors, including the amount of pressure on the plate, the voltage and frequency, and the exposure time, moisture, and temperature, can all influence the images produced.
> ...


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 22, 2009)

I just assumed my glow came from working around nuclear reactors.

And my personality.  That's pretty glowing.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 22, 2009)

Blindside you are right. I find my energy is best spent else where then debating wrong or right on forums.  But feel free to spend your time doing it have fun!!

:highfive:


----------



## geezer (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry, but the whole premise of this story seems a bit pedestrian. Why would it be surprising that living organisms produce minute amounts of light in the visible spectrum as a biproduct of metabolic processes? We already know that humans and other warm blooded animals produce body heat and radiate significant amounts of infrared light which can easily be observed with an infrared scope, night vision goggles, etc. And what any of this has to do with supposed psychic auras is beyond me. Sheeee! ...or should I say Chi!


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually humans emit heat...which is visible through scopes...not "light" per se.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 22, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Blindside you are right. I find my energy is best spent else where then debating wrong or right on forums.  But feel free to spend your time doing it have fun!!
> 
> :highfive:


If you didn't want to discuss it, why did you make the original post?


----------



## Carol (Jul 22, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> Actually humans emit heat...which is visible through scopes...not "light" per se.



Light and heat are very difficult to separate (in terms of physics)  Prolly better to say the light associated with body heat is not light that is in the visible spectrum.   




geezer said:


> Sorry, but the whole premise of this story seems a bit pedestrian. Why would it be surprising that living organisms produce minute amounts of light in the visible spectrum as a biproduct of metabolic processes? We already know that humans and other warm blooded animals produce body heat and radiate significant amounts of infrared light which can easily be observed with an infrared scope, night vision goggles, etc. And what any of this has to do with supposed psychic auras is beyond me. Sheeee! ...or should I say Chi!



Because folk tales about the ethereal expressed as _kitsunebi_ (will o' the wisp, bioluminescence) are about as old as time.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 22, 2009)

nelsonkari said:


> I'm interested in seeing what kinds of light emissions are present from people of a MA background. Can the extension of "Chi" can now be measured?
> 
> Nelson


 
Excellent notion! Bob, maybe you can extend your MA photography practice to include the photographing of Chi!


----------



## nelsonkari (Jul 22, 2009)

Dear Gbug2,

I got the impression that you think that the subject is a joke by your  response. It's not. The extension of "chi" or whatever you wish to call it is a reality. I have seen and experienced first hand the results of the extension of chi in open hand strikes. Science is playing "catch up" to what has been known and practiced for centuries all over the world in different cultures. 

Nelson Kari


----------



## kaizasosei (Jul 23, 2009)

I can believe in  bioluminescence.  Seems natural enough.  How about all the many creatures that glow like glowworms, fireflies or those fish that live at the bottom of the ocean.  They visibly glow.  
A cats eye can capture enough tiny amounts of light and somehow use it so effeciently to see in near darkness.
I do remember someone once saying that the eye functions by light so that principles of light must be present within the eye.

I do also believe in auras.  Not spacey invisible useless auras, but i believe every person has a natural emmanation. I do not believe this has been discovered yet.  I think that part of it definately has to do with simple things like heat, vibrations and waves, but other aspects i believe are not yet detectable.  

I myself, did not always believe in auras or even think about the matter.  But certain experiences have lead me to believe.  I can come up with no other logical explaination for the phenomena i have witnessed, other than describing it as a kind of emmanation.  I believe there are internal as well as external aspects, psychological functions supplemented with what appears to be a natural type of psychism or higher forms of awareness, common to all people.  That is, it is a type of essentic type of communication.  It is like if you talk to someone that stinks or smells great.  All communication aside, the odour that makes its way into our conciousness via the olfactory sense, can even override other types communication.  Likewise, there are aspects of others, that we can hardly sense through the known senses.   This would an attempt at describing the interpretation or reception of impulses.  
The other side of the coin would be the truly 'auric' aspect because it deals not with the sensing and reception but the emmanation or sending out of impulses.  Granted, for all physical motions, there are spiritual causes as well as effects.  So also with all human interaction and communication, for anything that we deal with using our wake state known as conciousness, there is interpretation.  

So, how to control ones own actions to the point of control those of others?  I believe the answer is stillness, heart and awareness- also a sense of confidence culminating in dissolution of self as well as a powerful sense of higher responsiblity.  Possibly one could say it is the discovery or recovery of a type of absolute truth.  For example, this is what i believe.  You may see it as green or blue or white, i cannot tell you what you are seeing,  i can only know my own perceptions-  likewise, i cannot tell you that what you are seeing is wrong- and if i did, why would i?  better yet, what would be the point?  Even more importantly, there are a host of points that may seem to be besides the point, but there it is that you must first find the point.  The point is equality, respect...things like love and benevolence.  Anything else is not just besides the point, it is clearly not pure love and benevolence.  So it can be described as rampant energy, pain ,mischanelled aggression/hatred/fear ,pains of the burdens of ignorance as well as unawareness of love.

But how to truly make the aura stronger?  I believe, there are ways. Things like yoga, martial arts-  will have great effect on the body.  There are energy pathways within the body.  If you know well how to connect the right wires and cut the superfluous ones, then the energy can be amplified and chanelled.  Fact is, the energies of sun and moon, dragon and tiger, are present in the body, and no thing can any man do without accessing these powers, not even lift a glass.   But in every glance, in every reach and in every charging and release of energy, we are emitting more than we can detect using standard senses or current scientific methods.  I do however think that if the correct experiments were to be performed, one could discover more on this....

Did you hear that lefthanders have quicker reations than righthanders?...bizzare.  This may be old news, even corrected by now??.  But i read about it in an article relating to tennis and fencing.  Just today actually...made me wonder about the neural pathways and all.

imposing ones beliefs on others is probably also not the way to go, but there is a time and place for all sharing and discussing of various subject matter.   Of course there is a high invisibility factor on something as the aura itself.  One should focus on the functions of the aura and observe its effects as objectively as possible.
Life itself   

j




 j


----------



## CanuckMA (Jul 23, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> I can believe in bioluminescence. Seems natural enough. How about all the many creatures that glow like glowworms, fireflies or those fish that live at the bottom of the ocean. They visibly glow.
> A cats eye can capture enough tiny amounts of light and somehow use it so effeciently to see in near darkness.
> I do remember someone once saying that the eye functions by light so that principles of light must be present within the eye.


 

bioluminescence is different, creatures that glow do so because they have glands to do so.

Eyes function by light inasmuch as the retina can translate what we call light into electrical impulses. A cat's eye is just more efficient at it than ours.


----------



## still learning (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello,  Anyone can " light up my life?"   ......Aloha


----------



## myusername (Jul 23, 2009)

The Amazing Randi has had a gander at the old aura readers........


----------



## Marginal (Jul 23, 2009)

nelsonkari said:


> Dear Gbug2,
> 
> I got the impression that you think that the subject is a joke by your  response. It's not. The extension of "chi" or whatever you wish to call it is a reality. I have seen and experienced first hand the results of the extension of chi in open hand strikes. Science is playing "catch up" to what has been known and practiced for centuries all over the world in different cultures.
> 
> Nelson Kari


Once they stop actually touching people, stuff stops happening. It's all biomechanics.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jul 24, 2009)

> Once they stop actually touching people, stuff stops happening. It's all biomechanics.



Is intimidation perse something biomechanical too?  How does the biomechanics you mention above differ from regular mechanics??  



j


----------



## Marginal (Jul 24, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> Is intimidation perse something biomechanical too?  How does the biomechanics you mention above differ from regular mechanics??
> 
> j


Intimidation's not a question of shooting mystical rays out at someone else. It's one of perception. No touch KO's are a form of stage hypnosis for example. 

Biomechanics and regular mechanics... Biomechanics is more directly descriptive. Knowing how to move your body just so, how it'll impact the opposing body for maximum effect etc.


----------



## blindsage (Jul 24, 2009)

Biomechanics generally refers to the mechanics of the body.  What does intimidation have to do with it?


----------



## Marginal (Jul 24, 2009)

blindsage said:


> Biomechanics generally refers to the mechanics of the body.  What does intimidation have to do with it?


Nothing really. When you're talking about extending an aura in MA applications, it falls under one of two things from what I've seen though. 

Either you're making contact with another body in some way that adversely effects the function of the opposing body. Some will attribute boimechanical reactions as being extensions of an aura. 

Or...

You're talking about things like going up against someone who can just look at you, and you lose all will to fight, or you can't move, you feel slower than you think you should etc. You can call that an effect of ki, an aura etc, but it all boils down to perception. Intimidation falls under this category.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow...you people take your aura's seriously don't ya?


----------



## kaizasosei (Jul 27, 2009)

This is slightly more technical than what i know of about the subject, but interesting nevertheless.... hope it's alright to post the link-else i could copy and paste the whole article-?  


http://www.energeticfitness.net/hef_study_article.htm



of course, when speaking of powers and forces, the force of magnetism is not to be left out. light and particles the same are all just forms of energy. I'm not sure where exactly the bridge between light and matter lies, but it stands to reason that there must be connections at some point.

I have heard that current technology is starting to move away from electronics and more towards protonics and photon technology.


Aura can also imply a state of mind and or body.  So obviously mind can affect mind as body can affect body.  Likewise, living bodies too are guided by their respective conciousness.

So in the case of aura being a state of mind, all possible states of mind need to be understood or examined.  As in martial arts we can see also that the body and the mastery thereof, in itself can in turn, affect the mind as well.  That is why there are things like taichi, yoga, exercise.
In this way, man himself grabs ahold of the reigns of nature and becomes the medium between the powers of heaven and earth.  This is not the case with forced onesided labour, bad habits or the lives of animals, although animals can often have better instincts/divine favour than man , and mans arts can be faulty.  

j



j


----------

